# Poll Do you save your tips



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

Simple poll do you save your tips


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's beer and gas money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Whothought said:


> Simple poll you save your tips


What tips ?
I bank $60.00 to$90.00 tips nightly for Pizza Hut.
For Uber on a 12 hour day doing over 40 rides in a tourist city, im lucky to get$6.00
Almost enough for a chicken dinner after work. 2 piece.
NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't accept tips.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

I keep it handy and use that for gas money when I can.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

I use mine to buy meth and coke so I can stay awake when driving.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> I use mine to buy meth...


Make your own, so much cheaper


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I put all of mine in an envelope. After six months of Uber/Lyft I have almost $300.00


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to, but don't any more. I do keep track of them, though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use mine for meals during the week and the singles to tip the full service car washers and occasional eats driver that delivers me food.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I use mine for meals during the week and the singles to tip the full service car washers and occasional eats driver that delivers me food.


I would starve!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

No, when I get a tip I'll just buy a coffee with it, unless it's a big tip, in which case I'll buy a donut with it as well.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yes. I keep it in a small storage in my home. I only started putting tips there for about 6 months and I have about $150 saved up.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont make enough tips with Uber to really save anything. I just consider it my gas money for the week though most weeks it falls short of even covering that


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well...

No,

About $160-200 a week is tips for me, so no not really, i don't save it all. I save some but not all.

Most of the credit card tips get put into my taxi account a bulk of which gets promptly spent on taxi rental and tolls. (most of the time when i settle up my shift at the end I owe the company $20-30 or the company owes me $40-50 cash. And then i keep all the rest of the cash transactions I had.

Cash tips and cash revenue, and cash payouts from any excess in credit card transactions, fall into the same stack of cash that gets deposited at the bank or get's spent and never reported to the IRS.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, when I get a tip I'll just buy a coffee with it, unless it's a big tip, in which case I'll buy a donut with it as well.


That must be a big donut.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2017)

I save them (what little I've received in my first two weeks of delivering) and use them for gas. I keep track of them though. I have a FT job so I have been saving my UE money in a separate account than my checking account.


----------



## Rc 714 (Jul 7, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> I use mine to buy meth and coke so I can stay awake when driving.


Im in love with you! Not in a creepy way.


----------

